

What Facebook lost in the WhatsApp deal - cdmdk
http://blog.inboxapp.co/business-with-character/

======
techcowboy
They are just showing their matured character, companies have to evolve and
compete differently once they become whales.

~~~
cdmdk
Fair point. I think the author had certain expectations of FB as a young
company but they've clearly matured.

It's weird to think of FB as an old hand in the industry but I guess things
move fast.

